# Pulling my atv on trailer



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

I cant get my atv in my truck with plow on it. I was wondering how many guys pull a trailer in snow?


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Gotta do what ya gotta do! We only use our atv on a few sites that are next to each other therefore we drop an enclosed trailer on site 24hrs before the stom filled with Salt, shovels , Blowers and 2 atv's with plows. Unfortunately this site refuses to let us leave equipment on site...


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

That's my situation. I'm thinking drop off trailer and atv before it snow then this way it is there when it snows. I'm just not a fan of driving the trailer during a snow storm.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Its a real PITA! 
If you decide to go with leaving the trailer on site, make sure its tucked away (Out of Sight) and secured good.. Im lucky enough that we can back it up to the back wall in a corner. Therefore the side door is protected and the Back door. Very risky...


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

not really in a safe area sucks. it will be locked up tight.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Its a PITA but bring some planks with you so you don't hit the ramp with the plow.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I use to load my 400 with the plow onto the bed with no issues. Just wondering what is the issue your having.

I do agree towing a trailer in snow is really a pain.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ygim;1563828 said:


> I cant get my atv in my truck with plow on it. I was wondering how many guys pull a trailer in snow?


My sidewalk crew pulls a trailer in the snow no big deal
Trailer is nice you can haul Icemelt and shovels in back of the truck


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

My plow would hit the ramps first so loading it in the truck was out. Plus quad barely fits in the bed as it is let alone with the plow on it. Trailer is easier but a PITA.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I never had issues with my plow hitting.. I do back it in tho.


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

Longer ramps, Before i put my salt spreader on my atv, i could back up the ramps, and leave the tailgate down and have the plow sitting on tailgate, Now i have to drive in, and leave my tailgate down, and saltspreader hangs over back.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I used a trailer the first 4 years to haul my atv and snow blower around to do my driveways. That all ended this season. I installed a plow on my truck.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't mind at all hauling a trailer in the snow !! 
I have a small enclosed and it works perfect . Hauls my quad with blade, bags of salt, a couple shovels, a ice chipper , sthil power broom (handheld),few tools , jerry cans of fuel, etc. I like it cause it keeps all the snow off everything and I have everything I need ....if I need it !!
Ramp door on rear ....drive out ....do job....drive back in !! All is good !!! Thumbs Up


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I haul mine in a 5x8 landscape trailer backed in because my blade is wide

I also haul my sleds never had an issue except when the wind is gusting and you look back and your trailer is slideways

My van is awd so it's not a big deal but on a two wheel drive truck you better hope and pray lol


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

I had had the same issue, but when i added salt bags to the rear rack (150 lbs) it raised up the plow enough at full raise to where the plow would no longer bottom out/scrap on the trailer.. Or buy a front plow mount, which i decided was too much money as of now for just the raise height issue. Mine rides on a 5x8 w/ gate.


----------



## tread lightly services (Jan 8, 2012)

i pull a 1300 lb dual axle landscape trailer in the snow with 2300 lb dingo in the rear, so 3600 lbs 

never had a problem so far, ......knock on wood. trailers get pulled in the snow all the time, no biggie use the trailer, way better than slippery ramps. imho.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Well I wouldn't say no biggie lol trailering sucks period but it can be done if your not an idiot,

My buddy was passed on the highway by his buddy pulling a trailer, took them both out with 50 grand worth of sleds tumbling down the highway

Just remember you have a trailer on is all and play it safe


----------

